
Fabulous text-only websites, 2018 edition - zeveb
http://rickcarlino.com/2018/07/11/fabulous-text-only-websites-2018-edition-html.html
======
anoncoward111
Thank you soooo so much for sharing. This is exactly what I was looking for!!!
Is there a mobile equivalent of Lynx??

~~~
ntw1103
If you are using android, you can install Termux, and then install lynx inside
that.

~~~
anoncoward111
Thank you!!! I will give this a shot. I am absolutely in love with the text
only web and it would be great to support open source or indie projects rather
than Google Chrome, which has a hard time on older phones.

I was in Chile with barely any electricity and prepaid internet. I spent most
of my time reading wikipedia and cr.yp.to

